# A new boxcar - DSP&PRR #1000



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,





I have just about finished a new boxcar for the shippers to and from ‘Sycamore Creek’





This one is a 30 footer and the prototype was built in 1884; so it is close to the end of my (self imposed ) period; and is longer than the ‘normal’ length of Denver & South Park boxcars which is 27 foot. I used the plans in Ron Rudnick’s book on the DSP&PRR freight stock, and enlarged it to FN3 via my scanner





Made mostly from 5mm thick Sintra board, I have some that is colored red, and as the finished color is red oxide it was a good time to ‘try it out’. The doors are set slightly ajar but are fixed and the sides are one piece.


. 


Due to its longer length I added behind the (3mm thick) doors a piece of scrap to hold the sides apart. This is not Sintra board but a very peculiar rigid plastic – that needs to be used up – I am also using it in bases for my Horse drawn vehicles – its called ‘Altuglas’, and I think it’s a cast resin – I got it a good price (nothing) and for some jobs its good – I used it as the base of this boxcar for example. All the steps and handrails are from 1.5mm brass rod.





The truss rods (correct with no turnbuckle) are from pieces of bicycle spoke which fit onto scratchbuilt queen posts –they were a bit fiddly to make with the very small pieces x 4! The boxcar has modified Bachmann bogies, uses the bolsters from the donor Bachmann flatcar which also donated the brake cylinder as well. The underside has been simplified as it will not normally be seen. The donor flatcar has also donated its deck for boardwalks for my buildings – so there was not much of it that was discarded!





The roof is from 2mm thick styrene, and the decals are from Stan Cedarleaf – the lettering being larger than the normal size. After adding the decals I lightly weathered it to dull the bright white of the lettering, the roof has the most the bogie trucks having about the same amount. 

Here are some photos of the build –




























Three photos of the interior, showing the stiffening added - this is a big vehicle (1.5 feet long) . All the bits are from scrap - the main support best seen in photo 3 is behind the door locations and ensures that the width will stay constant. Don't forget also yo add some holes through the floor to equalize air pressure - I used 4 










The body basically complete, with an earlier build boxcar (that one is 26 (scale) feet long. The pait fill a yard of track. 










The underside showing the donor bolsters, and the airbrake cylinder etc - from the Bachmann Flatcar - I simplify the underside as it will not normally be seen. The truss rods are made from bicycle spokes ansd sit on scratchbuilt queen-posts - the twist on the lower one has been fixed!










The Bachmann bogies modifications - all the detail is carved off (with a dental burr and files, then some black styrene and softwood blocks are added - not seen on each side of the central support are a couple of 1.5mm strips to slightly widen thearea for the black styrene. I also file of the lower edges of the vertical sides to the bogie side fixing plug, and lengthen the screw hole in the frame to give some simple equalization to one side of the truck. It is then the same as the LGB version.
I also fit brarkebeams and brake blocks to the ends of the trucks. There are a couple of strips of 1.5mm styrene that the brakebeams are glued to, at a slight angle: those end to end strips are very flexible. Those are glued to some scrap blocks in the holes in the Bachmann center part.



















The final result! Picture taken on my trestle with the Charcoal car at the back and a short reefer, the #1000. I have finished it as being almost new with the roof being weathered the most (dirty things these steam engines!) and just slight weathering on the sides and ends, to slightly dull the quite bright whiten of the lettering.The trucks also received a fair amount of general dirt, and a smidgen of oil below the journal plates.

The white panel just under the roof edges is said to have been a trademark of boxcars built by the Union Pacific.

Yours Peter.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter, 

Another nice addition to your fleet. Nice work. 

Chuck


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Peter, 

A very nice job! PVC board is very nice to work with. 

Alec


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter nice work as usual. 
Stand by for some Queen post castings. I'm away from home until next Tuesday, as soon as I locate them I'll send them up. FOC
Rod


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice car Peter. I like your use of unusual and cost effective materials. It is a fine addition to your stable of rolling stock. You excel in sticking to prototype.

Doc


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, another wonderful scratch-built car! I love looking at the pics you guys post of your creations!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice job.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Aces, Peter! You did so much with so little (i.e. discarded, faux Sintra board, etc).


----------

